# Mubarak



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

What has happened to Hosny - all quiet 

Is everyone too busy with the elections ?

Will he slip Into distant memory

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we know where he isn't..


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Lanason said:


> What has happened to Hosny - all quiet
> 
> Is everyone too busy with the elections ?
> 
> ...



They are waiting for his 85th birthday which will, I believe, be arriving quite soon. I am told that Egyptian law precludes the execution of anyone over the age of 85. Of course this may just be a co-incidence!

Anyway, looking at the candidates and the creatures in the Parliment, in a year or two people might start to pine for the days of the Hos!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> They are waiting for his 85th birthday which will, I believe, be arriving quite soon. I am told that Egyptian law precludes the execution of anyone over the age of 85. Of course this may just be a co-incidence!
> 
> Anyway, looking at the candidates and the creatures in the Parliment, in a year or two people might start to pine for the days of the Hos!


His birthday was May 4. (Easy to remember, Star Wars Day ) He's now 84 I believe

Verdict in his trial due on June2, which happens to be my daughter's birthday. 

We will soon hear about him, unless of course the trial is adjourned...again


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I haven't been following his case, not sure why it keeps getting delayed... It's like a legal hot potato


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I wonder if Mubarak will vote :eyebrows: no prizes for guessing who he would vote for though


----------

